# Grouse



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Lot's of grouse this year. Damned if I couldn't find more shells in the camper. Only had 2 shells in the gun. Was up Muzzy cow elk hunting, and decided to take the dog and shotgun out Friday around 11 am. Ground pounded the first one, head less now, no meat damaged. I let the dog out to flush the second one, Bam, got it flying across the trail.


----------

